# [Test] Elecjet PowerPie (20.000 mAh Powerbank mit 45W)



## Aeton (11. April 2020)

Große Powerbanks haben meistens ein Problem: lange Ladezeiten. Zweistellige Stundenzahlen mit einem klassischen Netzteil sind hier keine Seltenheit.
Dieses Problem möchte die Firma Elecjet mit ihrer PowerPie getauften 20.000mAh Powerbank lösen, welche mit 45W in nur 2,5h aufgeladen sein soll.

Ob die PowerPie diese Versprechen halten kann und ob sie ihr Geld wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Elecjet für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*

Die PowerPie unterstützt 45W PD Fast Charging, womit sie trotz ihrer enormen Kapazität in nur 2,5h aufgeladen sein soll.
In puncto Anschlüsse verfügt die Powerbank an der Front über einen mittig platzierten USB-C Anschluss, der zum Be- und Entladen dient und ein USB-A Output. Daneben befinden sich vier Leds, die die Kapazität in 25%-Schritten anzeigen. Eine grüne Led gibt zudem Auskunft über den Ladezustand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch eine parallele Stromversorgung mit 45 und 10W und Durchgangsladen am USB-A Port sind vorhanden. Zudem kann mit QuickCharge 3.0 über den USB-A Ausgang mit 18W geladen werden.

Daneben unterstützt die Powerbank die 45W Schnellladefunktion am Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ und S20 Ultra, womit diese Geräte in einer halben Stunde auf 70% geladen werden können und unterstütze iPhones zur Hälfte. 
Daneben kann die PowerPie auch einige USB-C-Laptops laden, wie das Huawei Matebook, Microsoft Surface Pro, Lenovo Yoga, Dell Inspiron, HP Elite und Apple MacBook.

Mit einem Maß von 7 x 15,5 x 2,5 cm kommt die Powerbank auf ein Gewicht von 384g.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die PowerPie kommt in einer kompakten Verpackung, welche die Powerbank auf der Vorderseite illustriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben der Powerbank selbst ein Stoffbeutel zur Aufbewahrung, ein 60 cm USB-C auf USB-C Kabel und eine Anleitung.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design[/b

Nimmt man die PowerPie in die Hand, fällt direkt auf, dass diese relativ schwer und aufgrund ihrer weichen Oberfläche eher rutschig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design ist für eine Powerbank ziemlich klassisch gehalten. Sie ist schwarz und rundum matt, während ein silbernes Logo die Vorderseite ziert.
An der Seite sind neben einem Knopf und der Kapazität der PowerPie sämtliche technische Daten aufgedruckt. Die Verarbeitung ist makellos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Praxistest

Positiv fällt direkt auf, dass die Powerbank nahezu vollständig geladen ist und direkt eingesetzt werden kann.
Besonders praktisch ist auch die Kombination von USB-C und USB-A Anschluss, womit Geräte immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit geladen werden können. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man bei der großen Kapazität aber noch einen weiteren Anschluss verbauen können, um mehr Geräte gleichzeitig laden zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließt man dann ein Gerät an die Powerbank an, fängt diese automatisch an zu laden und an den Leds lässt sich der Akkustand genau genug in 25%-Schritten ablesen. Zudem blinkt die letzte Led, wenn die PowerPie nahezu leer ist und geladen werden muss. Daneben zeigt eine weitere grüne Leuchte an, ob die PowerPie gerade geladen wird, oder nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Praxis konnte ich effektiv 13.850mAh laden, was mit einer Ladeeffizienz von knapp 70% relativ gut für Powerbanks ist. Diese Zahlen können aber natürlich je nach Gerät abweichen.
Zudem laden jegliche Geräte mit der 45W Ladefunktion extrem schnell auf. Zwischen einem Schnellladenetzteil und dem Ausgang der PowerPie konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

In puncto Features funktioniert das Durchgangsladen und Laden von Laptops einwandfrei. Hierbei ist besonders praktisch - sofern man das passende Netzteil besitzt -, dass man z.B. im Urlaub nur ein Netzteil mitnehmen muss und mit diesem die Powerbank und andere Geräte gleichzeitig schnell laden kann.


Nun aber zum wichtigsten Feature der PowerPie: der Schnellladefunktion.
Mit einem passenden Netzteil, z.B. mit dem 60W Netzteil von Elecjet selbst, kann die PowerPie über USB-C mit voller Geschwindigkeit geladen werden.
Hiermit lässt sich die Powerbank auch tatsächlich in nur 2,5h aufladen, was für diese enorme Kapazität wirklich sehr schnell ist. Somit lässt sich die Ladezeit gegenüber einem standardmäßigen Handynetzteil um ein Vielfaches verkürzen.
Hierbei werden Powerbank und Netzteil aber sehr warm.


Fazit

Zu einem Preis von 60€ ist die PowerPie mit 2-3x so teuer wie Powerbanks mit vergleichbarer Kapazität. Dafür kommt sie aber auch mit einigen Features, die sie von der Masse abheben lässt.
Dazu zählen QuickCharge 3.0, PowerDelivery und natürlich die 45W Ladeleistung.
Positiv fallen zudem das schlichte Design, die praktische Led-Anzeige und der USB-C- und USB-A-Anschluss ins Gewicht. 
Kaufgrund dürfte allerdings die hohe Ladeeffizienz von knapp 70% und die extrem kurze Ladezeit von nur 2,5h sein.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar negative Punkte. Die kurze Ladedauer wird nur mit einem Netzteil erreicht, welches nicht im Lieferumfang beiliegt und extra erworben werden muss.
Zudem ist die Oberfläche der PowerPie matt und ziemlich rutschig, womit sie nicht so gut in der Hand liegt.


Wer also schon über ein passendes Netzteil verfügt oder nur seine Geräte schnell aufladen möchte, wird mit der PowerPie sicher zufrieden sein. Ansonsten muss man sich für ein paar Euro extra noch das passende Netzteil zulegen, um von allen Features der Powerbank profitieren zu können.


Links

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Elecjet
Elecjet Official Site

Und hier zu der PowerPie
PowerPie: 20000mAh 45W USB-C PD Power Bank*


----------

